# The Venom Directed At Lebron post-All-star MVP



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

People are losing their goddamn minds. Is this a shade of things to come? Lebron seems so likeable and his style of play seems to be the kind that people always are asking for. But so many people feel threatened by Lebron's success--is it going to be impossible for him to ever be a consensusly liked player, like Jordan was?

I mean, all he did was win MVP for the all-star game. But the way people talk, he ran over Jerry West's grandma to do it. What is going to happen when he starts seeing real success with the Cavs in the playoffs, and players like Kobe and T-Mac are mired in the first round?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I was abit taken aback by the hate he was getting after winning the all-star MVP myself...

If you recall when he was drafted there was a ton of folks rooting for him to fail, those same folks have been silenced for the most part by his stellar play, but they come out of the woodwork at his slightest slip up. 

It's really reached a point where his actual performances are taken for granted and not even discussed, yet his slightest mistakes are blown up to a grandoise scale. He misses a few shots and FT's and huge threads are created writing his whole career as a "choker", yet when he strings together a couple great 4th qtr's in a row these same folks have nothing to say. Now any time Lebron misses a FT, he's "choking", but when he hits 2 in a row like he did against the Celts in 2OT that's swept under the rug. 

A 21 year old dude is averaging 31/7/7 on a team 10 games over .500 without his 2nd best player, but all you ever see on the general board are critique threads. 

It's ridiculous. Basically Lebron is the new Kobe when it comes to hate.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Some compare this to Kobe Bryant backlash, which is pretty terrible in its own regard. But I'm going on the record to say that LBJ backlash will probably surpass even Kobe hate, with the exception of the peak of the hating during the trial. I can deal with the negative comments. There are a lot of great Cleveland fans on RealGM, RCF, the official Cleveland website (www.nba.com/cavs) and here, so there's a family standing united against the hate wave. I keep hearing, "It's just for fun, it's an exhibition." Then I hear that LBJ ruined the weekend that was designed for the fans. I'm wondering, how can a game be casual and carefree and then still have a player ruin the event? Is the event serious to begin with, hence the ability of a player to ruin the game or is this simply talking out of both sides of one's mouth? I may be reaching when I suggest this, but I always felt more people would like LeBron if he wasn't playing for an Ohio sports team. Think about it. We constantly hear people say, "The Cavs suck; Ohio sucks, the city of Cleveland is crap; LBJ is going to leave; LBJ is overrated and can't be the man, so he's coming here" - that your head is about to explode. The hatred is magnified because some people don't just dislike James, they also hate the franchise, state and city he represents. I guess in light of this attitude, I try to support as many Ohio sports teams as I can. Some just like Northern Ohio sports, or central Ohio teams or Southern Ohio teams. If you ask me, all these teams suffer the same fate; of course, to varying degrees.

The funny thing is my friends and I aren't big haters. There are some players we don't care for but we don't go out of our way to hate on them. Like you said in previous post, futuristxen, sort of a weird stalker thing going on. You hate somebody, so by logic, you should back off and not care what he does. But you find haters hanging around like clouds in the sky, just waiting to errupt and realize they're hanging around LBJ as tightly as his fans do, except for a different reason. 

But it's life. So I hope LeBron keeps doing what he does. Arguing with people isn't the best revenge. Success is. That's why I want James to be successful.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> Some compare this to Kobe Bryant backlash, which is pretty terrible in its own regard. But I'm going on the record to say that LBJ backlash will probably surpass even Kobe hate, with the exception of the peak of the hating during the trial.


I agree with this. I am actually beginning to sympathize and understand what some of the Kobe fans had to deal with in terms of irrational hate. 

People are even bringing up the conspiracy theory crap you used to hear about Kobe and the Lakers back in the title run days. Oh my can you imagine what would happen if Lebron won an MVP this year or when he eventually wins a title....Kobe hate X 10.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

remy23 said:


> Some compare this to Kobe Bryant backlash, which is pretty terrible in its own regard. But I'm going on the record to say that LBJ backlash will probably surpass even Kobe hate, with the exception of the peak of the hating during the trial. I can deal with the negative comments. There are a lot of great Cleveland fans on RealGM, RCF, the official Cleveland website (www.nba.com/cavs) and here, so there's a family standing united against the hate wave. I keep hearing, "It's just for fun, it's an exhibition." Then I hear that LBJ ruined the weekend that was designed for the fans. I'm wondering, how can a game be casual and carefree and then still have a player ruin the event? Is the event serious to begin with, hence the ability of a player to ruin the game or is this simply talking out of both sides of one's mouth? I may be reaching when I suggest this, but I always felt more people would like LeBron if he wasn't playing for an Ohio sports team. Think about it. We constantly hear people say, "The Cavs suck; Ohio sucks, the city of Cleveland is crap; LBJ is going to leave; LBJ is overrated and can't be the man, so he's coming here" - that your head is about to explode. The hatred is magnified because some people don't just dislike James, they also hate the franchise, state and city he represents. I guess in light of this attitude, I try to support as many Ohio sports teams as I can. Some just like Northern Ohio sports, or central Ohio teams or Southern Ohio teams. If you ask me, all these teams suffer the same fate; of course, to varying degrees.
> 
> The funny thing is my friends and I aren't big haters. There are some players we don't care for but we don't go out of our way to hate on them. Like you said in previous post, futuristxen, sort of a weird stalker thing going on. You hate somebody, so by logic, you should back off and not care what he does. But you find haters hanging around like clouds in the sky, just waiting to errupt and realize they're hanging around LBJ as tightly as his fans do, except for a different reason.
> 
> But it's life. So I hope LeBron keeps doing what he does. Arguing with people isn't the best revenge. Success is. That's why I want James to be successful.


 As a representative for the haters,

I would like to state that I hate all Ohio teams, and therefore, due to some personal friends who are Cavs fans, I also hate LeBron...

As a former Kobe hater, I would also agree that this hate I have inside me tends to remind me of my former Kobe hate. Now, I have found myself jumping on Kobe's side. I have simular hate for JJ Reddick, the Ohio St Buckeyes, and Allan Houston. So don't take it personal Cavs fans, I'm a well-rounded hater.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> As a representative for the haters,
> 
> I would like to state that I hate all Ohio teams, and therefore, due to some personal friends who are Cavs fans, I also hate LeBron...
> 
> As a former Kobe hater, I would also agree that this hate I have inside me tends to remind me of my former Kobe hate. Now, I have found myself jumping on Kobe's side. I have simular hate for JJ Reddick, the Ohio St Buckeyes, and Allan Houston. So don't take it personal Cavs fans, I'm a well-rounded hater.


What's funny is when you mentioned Redick, I've been watching Duke very closely this season and he would thrive on our team. People keep saying that JJ will only do well if he goes to the right team. Well then, while it's a pipe dream because he'll be gone before we select, I was thinking if somehow he got him, you'd have LBJ hate and JJ hate all on the same team. That would be pretty bad. I'm not sure I could handle that because it would bring a whole new wave of guys who previously never cared one way for the Cavaliers, only to suddenly rise up and begin hating on the team.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> As a representative for the haters,
> 
> I would like to state that I hate all Ohio teams, and therefore, due to some personal friends who are Cavs fans, I also hate LeBron...
> 
> As a former Kobe hater, I would also agree that this hate I have inside me tends to remind me of my former Kobe hate. Now, I have found myself jumping on Kobe's side. I have simular hate for JJ Reddick, the Ohio St Buckeyes, and Allan Houston. So don't take it personal Cavs fans, I'm a well-rounded hater.


I've been to BG a number of times so I can understand where your coming from, as it's pretty much a diehard Cleveland sports town. Lebron is also somewhat of an icon in Ohio so there is obviously abit of overexposure.

Hah you might as well get used to it, you will get alot of Ohio State fandom there as well since we're really not rivals with BG.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think the Lebron hate has taken some of the edge off of my Kobe hate. Or I've just matured more as a person. I still hate Kobe. But I more or less chip my piece in, and then leave the thread. I don't really argue with people about it. And at times I can be complimentary of Kobe or at least constructive with my criticism. Like when he had the 81 and the 62, I was not one of the crew that was *****ing and complaining. When he got 62, I was wanting the Lakers to leave him in and see how much he could get. At the end of the day, I'm a basketball fan, and good basketball is good basketball. I feel bad for the people who are so bitter at Lebron, because they are missing such a great show. And considering how young he is, and how great he could become, wasting your time hating right now, you're missing out on the ground floor of something special.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I was fairly shocked at the backlash from his All Star performance. After I finished watching the game I expected to come here and see a lot of praise for Tmac, LeBron, etc. Instead we got the opposite, mostly just for LeBron. He played both ends of the court well, was huge in the comeback next to the Piston All Stars, and just played really efficient basketball overall. Who cares that he "hogged" the ball more than most of the other players. Why is that a big deal if you win the game? Meh, what can you do but laugh at the idiocy. 

Anyway, LeBron hasn't reached Kobe hate level, that'll take more time. But if the irrational hate post-ASG is any indication, he's well on his way.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Im not a LeBron hater, I also am an Ohio hater. I hate Ohio fans, because 1 good year or game and everything is turned upside down. I really like LeBron's game and I don't hate the player I hate most of the fans. 

Also, I has always been a huge Lakers AND Clippers fan, which is very odd these days. I know how everyone hated Kobe and they hated him worse when they got Shaq. Next to Kobe, Shaq was one of the most hated on men in the NBA *cough* ShaqDiesel *cough*. Anyway, I do not think the hate for LeBron is as great as it was for Kobe, yet. I will be 100% honest, if LeBron stays in Cleveland the hate will keep growing.

For the record the reason I hate Ohio sports fans is simple. They all are like OSU fans, football was the only thing that mattered, now they have the amazing recruiting class coming in and everyone loves basketball next year. Not this year, but next. Half the OSU fans cant name 3 or 4 players on OSU's team this year, despite being in the Top 20. Almost all of the OSU fans know nothing of the "other" recruits coming to OSU after Oden. 1st it was football, now its basketball.

The sad thing is most of the fans I mentioned are also Cavs fans, so the Cavs are the greatest team on earth, but when they lose 2 or 3 in a row, they just dont have the talent and suck...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

TucsonClip said:


> Im not a LeBron hater, I also am an Ohio hater. I hate Ohio fans, because 1 good year or game and everything is turned upside down. I really like LeBron's game and I don't hate the player I hate most of the fans.
> 
> Also, I has always been a huge Lakers AND Clippers fan, which is very odd these days. I know how everyone hated Kobe and they hated him worse when they got Shaq. Next to Kobe, Shaq was one of the most hated on men in the NBA *cough* ShaqDiesel *cough*. Anyway, I do not think the hate for LeBron is as great as it was for Kobe, yet. I will be 100% honest, if LeBron stays in Cleveland the hate will keep growing.
> 
> ...


 ^ And this is unlike fans in every other state? Michigan for example doesn't give a damn about basketball till every few years when a team like the Fab Five came along. They were a Pistons town till the Red Wings came along to win the Stanley Cup and suddenly they are HockeyTown once again.

I think fans by nature anywhere are fickle and gravitate to winner: nothing make Ohio fans different in this regard


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

TucsonClip said:


> The sad thing is most of the fans I mentioned are also Cavs fans, so the Cavs are the greatest team on earth, but when they lose 2 or 3 in a row, they just dont have the talent and suck...


When it comes to Cleveland fans, their cynical nature is well-established due to the history of the team. The positive thing about being cynical is Cleveland fans don't sit pretty for too long and feel cocky. They're constantly thinking, questioning things and not being one-sided homers (just saying they're the greatest and leaving it at that).

Many of the Ohio hater traits I've seen in this thread seem general. When my brother spent time in South Beach, he probably said the exact same thing about Florida fans as I've seen said here about Ohio fans. So I'm not sure if anything I've seen yet is purely Ohio specific, but rather general traits of fair-weather and bandwagon fans.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

remy23 said:


> When it comes to Cleveland fans, their cynical nature is well-established due to the history of the team. The positive thing about being cynical is Cleveland fans don't sit pretty for too long and feel cocky. They're constantly thinking, questioning things and not being one-sided homers (just saying they're the greatest and leaving it at that).
> 
> Many of the Ohio hater traits I've seen in this thread seem general. When my brother spent time in South Beach, he probably said the exact same thing about Florida fans as I've seen said here about Ohio fans. So I'm not sure if anything I've seen yet is purely Ohio specific, but rather general traits of fair-weather and bandwagon fans.


It could be, but I've never met so many bandwagon OSU basketball fans in my life. My philosophy is, you like a college, so cheer for all the teams, not just basketball at one school and football at the other, or football when they are good and basketball when they arent bad. Im sure these bandwagon fans are in large groups all over the country.

The one thing that stands out is the OSU football team's run to the national championship. That year the "luckeyes" won every close game and seemed to come up with a miracle everytime they stepped on the field. Granted they were a pretty good team, but man those fans made it seems like they were the '86 Bears.

I think the real issue for the type of Cavs, OSU, or whatever fan we are talking about is this... They had the national championship in football, they drafted LeBron, now they have Oden and his "gang". Its not the fact that they won or drafted or recruited and landed these teams/players. Its the fact that most of the OSU/Cavs fans we are talking about are blind homers. They have LeBron, now everything is fixed the Cavs are great and they can sign any FA they want. They got Oden, just like they should get every 5* in basketball and now basketball is back on the map. OSU won the national championship and they have to be the odds on favorite for the next 5 years.

Its not all fans, most of you guys on here do not seem like that type. But the other who are, man are they bad.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

^ Again I fail to see how this is different from any other school. Look at USC: they cared less about football (actually LA as a whole didn't), suddenly Carson Palmer gets healthy, they start winning, and they have some of the best fans in the world

It's the nature of sports and not something intrinsic to Ohio


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

TucsonClip said:


> It could be, but I've never met so many bandwagon OSU basketball fans in my life. My philosophy is, you like a college, so cheer for all the teams, not just basketball at one school and football at the other, or football when they are good and basketball when they arent bad. Im sure these bandwagon fans are in large groups all over the country.
> 
> The one thing that stands out is the OSU football team's run to the national championship. That year the "luckeyes" won every close game and seemed to come up with a miracle everytime they stepped on the field. Granted they were a pretty good team, but man those fans made it seems like they were the '86 Bears.
> 
> ...


Two Ohio teams impress me the most: the Cincinnati Bengals and the Cleveland Browns. I've been to games for both teams, during some of their worst years and biggest losing stretches. And guess what? The vibe was still intense. At the Browns game, the drums were going (by fans, mind you) and they followed their team loss after loss. And with the Bengals game, I sensed the ultimate party vibe despite the losing seasons. Only the Chicago Cubs games I've been to in the past could compare to that, but I'd wager the Cincy fans were even more hardcore despite the bad records. The OSU fans may rub you the wrong way but trust me, the fans of the state are solid overall. When your fans can still party and go nuts in the stands when their team sucks, you have true fans. Ohio has some true fans out there. When I go to the super big cities and the super states, I wonder if you have so many things to entertain you with, that sports is competing with dozens of other things and may not be #1 in terms of priorities. In places in Ohio, Indiana, Kentucky and other states, sports is like a religion. I've met passionate fans everywhere, from Florida to Cali to even Montana. That said, Ohio fans have always stood out in my mind.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

As has been noted by others, same thing happened to Kobe. And Shaq. And MJ. And probably some players prior to MJ ( I wasn't a serious Basketball fan until the 90's so can't speak on much earlier). Comes with being one of the best. Hopefully Lebron uses it as fuel and seeks to prove them wrong.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I knew it would happen if he won the MVP. I really don't think there are many players as polarizing as LeBron. I will say that he was not playing his normal game during the All Star game. But it was pretty much the same as last year. He was taking 3's. I thought it was kinda cool though that leBron was the primary ballhandler towards the end of the game.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> As a representative for the haters,
> 
> I would like to state that I hate all Ohio teams, and therefore, due to some personal friends who are Cavs fans, I also hate LeBron...
> 
> As a former Kobe hater, I would also agree that this hate I have inside me tends to remind me of my former Kobe hate. Now, I have found myself jumping on Kobe's side. I have simular hate for JJ Reddick, the Ohio St Buckeyes, and Allan Houston. So don't take it personal Cavs fans, I'm a well-rounded hater.


 :laugh:

oh yea, i meant to say - whenever you have a player that is great and receives a major amount of media attention and adoration, there will be a TON of hate by fans of other teams. It's just the way things happen, the nature of man.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

TucsonClip said:


> Im not a LeBron hater, I also am an Ohio hater. I hate Ohio fans, because 1 good year or game and everything is turned upside down. I really like LeBron's game and I don't hate the player I hate most of the fans.
> 
> Also, I has always been a huge Lakers AND Clippers fan, which is very odd these days. I know how everyone hated Kobe and they hated him worse when they got Shaq. Next to Kobe, Shaq was one of the most hated on men in the NBA *cough* ShaqDiesel *cough*. Anyway, I do not think the hate for LeBron is as great as it was for Kobe, yet. I will be 100% honest, if LeBron stays in Cleveland the hate will keep growing.
> 
> ...





TucsonClip said:


> It could be, but I've never met so many bandwagon OSU basketball fans in my life. My philosophy is, you like a college, so cheer for all the teams, not just basketball at one school and football at the other, or football when they are good and basketball when they arent bad. Im sure these bandwagon fans are in large groups all over the country.
> 
> The one thing that stands out is the OSU football team's run to the national championship. That year the "luckeyes" won every close game and seemed to come up with a miracle everytime they stepped on the field. Granted they were a pretty good team, but man those fans made it seems like they were the '86 Bears.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything said above. Except for liking the Lakers and Clippers, which is just as pathetic as rooting for the Browns. :dead:


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

TucsonClip said:


> It could be, but I've never met so many bandwagon OSU basketball fans in my life. My philosophy is, you like a college, so cheer for all the teams, not just basketball at one school and football at the other, or football when they are good and basketball when they arent bad. Im sure these bandwagon fans are in large groups all over the country.
> 
> The one thing that stands out is the OSU football team's run to the national championship. That year the "luckeyes" won every close game and seemed to come up with a miracle everytime they stepped on the field. Granted they were a pretty good team, but man those fans made it seems like they were the '86 Bears.
> 
> ...


Being a fan doesnt consist of knowing about high school juniors and seniors when we are 22 years old. Its easier for fans in Ohio to be Ohio State football fans and to know more about that because they are on TV every saturday afternoon. Now for being a Buckeyes basketball fan you might get to see half the games televised. That doesnt mean we dont check the boxscores or the final scores and cheer for our team. 

Samething goes for Cleveland sports most of the games are televised so if your a fan you can take full advantage of actually watching your team participate in their respected sport. It's just now OSU basketball is getting more nation wide hype and more ESPN/ESPN2'/ABC games, so naturally more fans will latch on. But this doesnt me fans like myself went anywhere from when OSU had Mike Redd and Scoonie Penn and were making a a run to the final four to the present time. But we didnt have anything to cheer about we werent very good, and we werent televised so not its harder to be a College Basketball fan publicly because of these reasons. But that doesnt mean everytime were good its the only time OSU fans come about, but maybe for a few this is true.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

TucsonClip said:


> Im not a LeBron hater, I also am an Ohio hater. I hate Ohio fans, because 1 good year or game and everything is turned upside down. I really like LeBron's game and I don't hate the player I hate most of the fans.
> 
> The sad thing is most of the fans I mentioned are also Cavs fans, so the Cavs are the greatest team on earth, but when they lose 2 or 3 in a row, they just dont have the talent and suck...


You try and be a Cleveland fan for any sport you pick it. Name the last time the browns had something to cheer for, 0, zip, nada, nothing. So ofcourse when something comes along to bring the spirit up of any Fan about The Browns they will jump on it. The last time the browns were good we got our heart ripped out by the Broncos, no need for details, then when things started to turn around we were shipped too Baltimore. ( No Super Bowl )

As for the Indians the first time to cheer for something since the mid-late 90's after losing a heart breaker in game 7. Then now finally we have something too cheer about only to calapse late in the year.

And now finally the Cavaliers, What in the world have we had to cheer about since in the last 10 years. Nothing, we had a stretch of great teams, but so did the Bulls and we all know where that went year after year. So now finally the Cavaliers get something going their way (Lebron). We finally have something in Cleveland to brag about, to cheer about, to be cocky about. 

And its sickening to all non-ohio fans living in Ohio to see this. Too see that glimer of hope, pride, joy we have in our team. So of course any 7 game win streak, or this and that, we are gonna be over excited, over post, and finally stick our chest out about something in Cleveland for once. But during all these times, all Cleveland fans, dont get their hopes to high just knowing Cleveland luck, something will happen to strip us of our joy and happyness. 

As for you TucsonClip, I know your an Clippers and Cardinals fan so of course you can relate with us for having a bad stretch of teams. But your also a Lakers/Bills/Chargers fan so when one fails you have another to cheer on in post season. You had your diamondbacks win a world series not too long ago, but if they fail you have your Padres.

As for most of us, maybe its just me, but I am a Cleveland fan, and Cleveland fan only. So when my team excels in any sport, I will be excited just like we have won a championship, because to us, a team in the playoffs is like your teams winning it all. We dont have much to cheer about, so when it happens, we do. If its the playoffs or a 7 game win streak.

:cheers:


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

I agree with LBJ being an Ohio sports fan isnt easy...in the past 10 years we've had one team in a major sport on a pro or collegiate level win a championship. How people can come on here and say, "wow Ohio fans are awful becuase they only root for teams when they are good" is ridiculous. And then you get the Ohio State haters, well sorry that the only consistently good team Ohio produces year in and year out is Ohio State Football, unlike states like California and Florida we don't have a hotbed of winning teams. So when other teams start winning, Cavs, OSU basketball, why not just let Ohio have our excitment. Not everyone conveniently roots for the Heat, Marlins or Lakers, Diamondbacks. I have kept my silencly pretty long on this issue but it makes me laugh that people who dislike Ohio sports so much have made so many posts on the topic. It's not like the Ohio sports fans(Cavs fans) on this site are just gonna agree with you haters and start rooting for other teams.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Its not just about watchin the games or being a fan when they are good. I just hate when fair weather fans come around whent he teams are good and say they were interested but werent on tv or werent good so it didnt really matter.

I knew this day woul dbe coming since last year when Oden, Conley, Lighty, and Cook decided they would verbal to OSU. How many players could you name off the OSU team 2 years ago, or even today without looking them up?

I just hate when fans go from one extreme to the other, ie. OSu football and basketball. Sure you were always a OSU football fan even through those 3 not so impressive years. Its just after the nationla championship OSU was the king ****. I say that because now its the basketball teams turn.

As for the fans not knowing about HS juniors or seniors who are committing to you school, thats fine. I just dont want to hear how great OSU will be next year or how awesome Oden is, when most of those fans didnt even follow OSU basketball at the beginning of this year.


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

Ohio State basketball means nothing to me by the way so don't expect me to tell you players on their team. I probly can't name anyone except Scoonie Penn and he's probly 5 or 6 years removed. I'm a Bearcats fan which is just another Ohio team who adds to the heartbreak of Ohio fans.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Like I said on my post in the first page, Ohio fans who support the Bengels and Browns aren't fair weather. Going into more detail, my brother told me many of the guys he knew in Florida were into sports, but the club and beach came first. So they'd tape the game and go out and party. When I spent time in Cleveland, you didn't TiVo the game. You simply watched the game and whatever else you had planned for the night (dates, clubbing, partying - whatever)-- took the backseat. That's why I'm led to believe outside of the college scene, you ought to look around more. Look at people who are 40 years old and have lived in Ohio all their lives. I doubt they'll be as bandwagon as the kids you're around.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Morongk22 said:


> I agree with LBJ being an Ohio sports fan isnt easy...in the past 10 years we've had one team in a major sport on a pro or collegiate level win a championship. How people can come on here and say, "wow Ohio fans are awful becuase they only root for teams when they are good" is ridiculous. And then you get the Ohio State haters, well sorry that the only consistently good team Ohio produces year in and year out is Ohio State Football, unlike states like California and Florida we don't have a hotbed of winning teams. So when other teams start winning, Cavs, OSU basketball, why not just let Ohio have our excitment. Not everyone conveniently roots for the Heat, Marlins or Lakers, Diamondbacks. I have kept my silencly pretty long on this issue but it makes me laugh that people who dislike Ohio sports so much have made so many posts on the topic. It's not like the Ohio sports fans(Cavs fans) on this site are just gonna agree with you haters and start rooting for other teams.


Its not about hating ohio fans for being fans now that they are winning. Its about some Ohio fans who dont know half the players on a team, but they pimp them regardless. The only thing about the Cavs that bothers me, is the people that have to hype up LeBron all the time. He doesn't need it, he never needed it. Why do you think ShaqDiesel has that game winning shot count running? It is because some Cavs fans (not all) like to pimp LeBron as the best player since before the beginning of time. 

I like LeBron, I just hate people who have to compare him to Jordan in his first 3 years. Or how the Cavs are amazing, but they have less talent then Jordan had, thats why he hasnt made the playoffs. Who cares? When he wins a championship or makes a few game winners then you can make those comparisons. Its not just Cavs fans its the media too. I hate seeing stats of Jordan vs. Lebron. I do like the youngest to accomplish stats, those are interesting.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Morongk22 said:


> Ohio State basketball means nothing to me by the way so don't expect me to tell you players on their team. I probly can't name anyone except Scoonie Penn and he's probly 5 or 6 years removed. I'm a Bearcats fan which is just another Ohio team who adds to the heartbreak of Ohio fans.


I know you aren't a OSU basketball fan. I do know that you know Cincinnatti basketball and I don't need to call you out on that.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

TucsonClip said:


> Its not just Cavs fans its the media too. I hate seeing stats of Jordan vs. Lebron. I do like the youngest to accomplish stats, those are interesting.


As much as I hate to say it, Cleveland's media is actually more on the SOFT side. So claims of it being overly aggressive or what is a little inaccurate. Since LeBron came to town, things have picked up but our media is still rather mild.


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

TucsonClip said:


> Its not about hating ohio fans for being fans now that they are winning. Its about some Ohio fans who dont know half the players on a team, but they pimp them regardless. The only thing about the Cavs that bothers me, is the people that have to hype up LeBron all the time. He doesn't need it, he never needed it. Why do you think ShaqDiesel has that game winning shot count running? It is because some Cavs fans (not all) like to pimp LeBron as the best player since before the beginning of time.
> 
> I like LeBron, I just hate people who have to compare him to Jordan in his first 3 years. Or how the Cavs are amazing, but they have less talent then Jordan had, thats why he hasnt made the playoffs. Who cares? When he wins a championship or makes a few game winners then you can make those comparisons. Its not just Cavs fans its the media too. I hate seeing stats of Jordan vs. Lebron. I do like the youngest to accomplish stats, those are interesting.



Your beef shouldn't be with the fans on this board. They aren't the ones who created this King James hype. Media outlets like SI and ESPN created him and hyped him up as the next Jordan. If the same were done for Wade would Shaq_Diesel be singing a different tune??

Remeber the SI cover after his HS Junior Season.....


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

remy23 said:


> As much as I hate to say it, Cleveland's media is actually more on the SOFT side. So claims of it being overly aggressive or what is a little inaccurate. Since LeBron came to town, things have picked up but our media is still rather mild.


Im not talking about local media. Im talking abot ESPN, the biggest bandwagon riders in the world. They have lots of great info, but damn they cover teh storys they want to cover and pimp the teams they want to pimp. Im not even talking about LeBron here, ESPN has their own special bias towards certain teams and I hate it.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Morongk22 said:


> Your beef shouldn't be with the fans on this board. They aren't the ones who created this King James hype. Media outlets like SI and ESPN created him and hyped him up as the next Jordan. If the same were done for Wade would Shaq_Diesel be singing a different tune??
> 
> Remeber the SI cover after his HS Junior Season.....


I dont have a beef with most of the fans on this board, its with other fans who think they know what they are talking about. Most of the Cavs fans here give some pretty good insight on the team.


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

TucsonClip said:


> ESPN has their own special bias towards certain teams and I hate it.


See- Duke, NY Yankees, New England Patriots, USC, Detroit Pistons


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

TucsonClip said:


> Im not talking about local media. Im talking abot ESPN, the biggest bandwagon riders in the world. They have lots of great info, but damn they cover teh storys they want to cover and pimp the teams they want to pimp. Im not even talking about LeBron here, ESPN has their own special bias towards certain teams and I hate it.


ESPN loves LeBron but I still feel they crap all over the state of Ohio. Always constant cracks like, "The weather sucks there and who wouldn't want to leave," or things like "he needs to leave and find a real city or state." I've gotten immune to it over the years but when that stuff first started popping up, I couldn't stand ESPN.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

remy23 said:


> ESPN loves LeBron but I still feel they crap all over the state of Ohio. Always constant cracks like, "The weather sucks there and who wouldn't want to leave," or things like "he needs to leave and find a real city or state." I've gotten immune to it over the years but when that stuff first started popping up, I couldn't stand ESPN.


I don't have a problem with LeBron playing in Cleveland, because like most athletes they would love to play close to home or in their hometown.

If he stays in Cleveland nobody should be bashing him for that. However, I could see him testing the market because of the possibility of him going to a bigger market.

ESPN and a majority of their analysts are big time homers and like to take cracks at places they dont like.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

remy23 said:


> ESPN loves LeBron but I still feel they crap all over the state of Ohio. Always constant cracks like, *"The weather sucks there and who wouldn't want to leave,"* or things like "he needs to leave and find a real city or state." I've gotten immune to it over the years but when that stuff first started popping up, I couldn't stand ESPN.


Step outside right now and tell me this statement isn't true...I'll periodically bring this statement up over the next couple weeks to remind you too :biggrin:


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Step outside right now and tell me this statement isn't true...I'll periodically bring this statement up over the next couple weeks to remind you too :biggrin:


I'm a native Clevelander and I believe that the Weather sucks myself. Of course just about everywhere has some weather that sucks, but that 6 mos of gray just used to beat me up.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Step outside right now and tell me this statement isn't true...I'll periodically bring this statement up over the next couple weeks to remind you too :biggrin:


Northern Ohio weather can be brutal. But after visiting New Hampshire a few times, I really learned the difference between a big winter (Northern Ohio) and a super winter (New England and Canada).


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Actually today was a pretty nice day.


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Step outside right now and tell me this statement isn't true...I'll periodically bring this statement up over the next couple weeks to remind you too :biggrin:



Yeah im pretty sure it was close to 50 today


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

well those of us (not pointing anyone else *cough*) who actually got up and went to class today, it was cold as **** this morning when I was walking to class...so....at the time, it hadn't got warmer yet. 

It's just a tease, you know we'll get a few warmer days and then it'll be back to the freeze


----------



## big_kev_at_oz (Feb 23, 2006)

i think everyone should stop the hate lebron is MVP!!

i personaly think they can win the champoinship thanks to lebron


----------



## char_renee (Dec 17, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> People are losing their goddamn minds. Is this a shade of things to come? Lebron seems so likeable and his style of play seems to be the kind that people always are asking for. But so many people feel threatened by Lebron's success--is it going to be impossible for him to ever be a consensusly liked player, like Jordan was?
> 
> I mean, all he did was win MVP for the all-star game. But the way people talk, he ran over Jerry West's grandma to do it. What is going to happen when he starts seeing real success with the Cavs in the playoffs, and players like Kobe and T-Mac are mired in the first round?


 it could have alot to do with the fact he went 12/21 missed important free throws didn't even win the winning bucket to win the game and didnt' even give the east a lead in the 1st place.

billups only played 15 mins and got 15 pts and 7 assist and gave the east the lead and wade won a game with a bucket (LEBRON MISSED FREE THROWS AND OPEN LOOKS AND ALMOST COST EAST THE GAME WITH A FOUL ON TMAC THAT WASN'T CALLED) thats why people have problems with lebron getting the MVP.people dont think ball hogs deserve MVP when they weren't the reason they won but was the reason they almost lost.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

big_kev_at_oz said:


> i think everyone should stop the hate lebron is MVP!!
> 
> i personaly think they can win the champoinship thanks to lebron


 You are my new best friend


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

char_renee said:


> it could have alot to do with the fact he went 12/21 missed important free throws didn't even win the winning bucket to win the game and didnt' even give the east a lead in the 1st place.
> 
> billups only played 15 mins and got 15 pts and 7 assist and gave the east the lead and wade won a game with a bucket (LEBRON MISSED FREE THROWS AND OPEN LOOKS AND ALMOST COST EAST THE GAME WITH A FOUL ON TMAC THAT WASN'T CALLED) thats why people have problems with lebron getting the MVP.people dont think ball hogs deserve MVP when they weren't the reason they won but was the reason they almost lost.


Umm do you guys even read what you write. 12/21 is an awesome FG%. Shooting over 50% by any stretch is a good game. Also 21 FG attempts for the MVP is nothing close to the record: it's about average.


----------

